# JavaScript Engine in Java Servlet einbetten



## Beatsteak (30. Januar 2008)

Hallo erstmal,

wie die Überschrift schon sagt, möchte ich gerne in mein Servlet eine JavaScript Engine einbetten. Dies soll Rhino sein. Hab mir auch die Rhino Dokumentation mehrmals durchgelesen. Da ich mit JavaScript in Java implementieren keine Erfahrung habe, tu ich mich leider noch ziemlich schwer.

Kennt einer eine gute Deutsche Doku oder hilfe zum einbetten von Rhino?

Eigentlich hab ich mir das mit meinem Servlet und JavaScript so vorgestellt: Das JavaScript soll (wenn möglich) ein Interface von mir implentieren. In meinem Servlet muss ich dann eigentlich nur eine Funktion aus dem Script anstoßen.

Wäre auch Dankbar für eine kleine Grundlegende Erklärung, zu den Objekten von Rhino (Context, ScriptableObject etc) und für ein paar Beispiele.

Ich hoffe die Erklärung reicht, falls ich noch was wichtiges offen gelassen habe, bitte schreiben.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus.

Gruß
Timo S.


----------



## bemar (31. Januar 2008)

Ich raff grad nicht so recht was für einen Sinn das haben soll.
Das Servlet ist eine Technik, die Code auf dem Server ausführt - JavaScript läuft im Browser des Clients.

Gib mal ein Beispiel was das JavaScript in deinem Servlet den machen soll.


----------



## Matze (31. Januar 2008)

Schon mal mit Google versucht?


----------



## Beatsteak (31. Januar 2008)

Mein Servlet ist eine Art Schnittstelle zu Folgesystemen. Die Funktionen die mein Servlet ausführen soll, liegen entweder in Jar Paketen oder .js Dateien, also JavaScript Dateien. Das mit den js Dateien hat den Sinn, ein paar spezielle Funktionen ausführen zu können, was aber eigentlich nicht wichtig für meine Fragestellung ist. 

Was ist denn jetzt daran nicht zu verstehen? Es gibt auch Konsolenanwendungen die js Dateien ausführen sollen, nur mal als Beispiel.#


*@Matze from HwI:*
Was ist denn Google? Ist das eine ScriptEngine wie Rhino? Kann ich damit dann Skripte ausführen?

Sorry und nimms nicht persönlich, aber solche Anworten wie "schonmal mit Google versucht" müssen doch echt nicht sein. Wenn ich bei Google was gefunden hätte, hätte ich wohl kaum hier gefragt, was dir, wenn du deinen Kopf benutzt hättest, hätte klar sein müssen. Wenn du das nächste mal antwortest, dann bitte eine Antwort mit Inhalt, das mein ich nicht nur für meinen Thread, sondern für alle. Sowas regt mich echt auf...


Habs aber mittlerweile einigermaßen hinbekommen, wenn jemand noch paar Tips hab, wär ich trotzdem Dankbar


----------



## zerix (31. Januar 2008)

@Beatsteak

Um Matze mal in Schutz zu nehmen. Es gibt genügend, die so "einfache" Fragen stellen, die mit 5 Minuten google bemühen erledigt wären. Deshalb kommt öfter mal der Hinweis auf Google.
Bei dir verstehe ich den Hinweis aber nicht. Ich denke nämlich, dass jemand der sich die Doku ein paar mal durchliest, auch mal bei google sucht. 


MFG

zEriX


----------



## Matze (31. Januar 2008)

Beatsteak hat gesagt.:


> Sowas regt mich echt auf...


Und mich regt es auf, wenn ich 5 mal am Tag die Frage gestellt bekomme: "Hilfe, was ist eine NullPointerException!"

Sorry, aber fast immer wenn jemand fragt, ob es eine Doku gibt, dann hat er nicht mal danach gesucht


----------



## zerix (31. Januar 2008)

@Matze
Er hat ja nicht gefragt, ob es eine Doku gibt, sondern ob es eine *deutsche* Doku gibt. Weiter oben steht ja, dass er die Doku schon ein paar mal durchgelesen hat. Also wird er sich auch die Mühe gemacht haben eine deutsche Doku zu suchen.

Es bringt, aber nichts darüber jetzt weiter zu diskutieren, damit ist ja keinem geholfen.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Beatsteak (31. Januar 2008)

Beatsteak hat gesagt.:


> Hab mir auch die Rhino Dokumentation mehrmals durchgelesen.



Deine letzte Reaktion versteh ich nich ganz, aufgrund meiner jetzigen Laune würd ich ja sagen: wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil, denn wenn du den Satz da oben richtig interpretierst, würdest du sehen, das ich die Doku schon gelesen habe.

Aber ich will hier keinen Streit anfangen, und ich hab auch nicht vor, dich zu kränken, beleidigen oder blöd anzufahren. Bei manchen Beiträgen wo gefragt wird: "gibts ne Doku", kann ich deine Reaktion sogar gut verstehen, aber bei mir halt eben nicht. Vielleicht hast du ja den Satz auch einfach überlesen. 

Naja, mehr will ich jetzt eigenlich über das Thema nicht mehr verlieren, denn nachher passt der Thread hier nicht mehr ins Java Forum


----------



## Matze (31. Januar 2008)

Zurück zum Thema:
Welche Rhino Version benutzt du? 
Laut http://www.filou.de/rhino3d/30.htm ist ab Version3.0 eine deutsche Doku dabei?!


----------



## Beatsteak (31. Januar 2008)

Ich meine eigentlich Mozilla Rhino, da habe bis jetzt noch keine Deutsche Doku gefunden. Irgendwie glaub ich auch nicht, das es eine gibt, oder ich hab sie die ganze Zeit irgendwie übersehen. Aber ich glaub ab der Java 1.6 ist Rhino auch integriert, also würde mir auch schon ne allgemeine Java Doku helfen, die sich mit dem Thema befasst...

http://www.mozilla.org/rhino/


----------



## Beatsteak (27. Februar 2008)

Hallo, 

habe jetzt eine weitere Frage bezgl. dieser Problemstellung. Die JavaScript Enginge hab ich jetzt am laufen, jetzt muss ich bei ihr noch irgenwie Objekte registrieren, auf welche die Scriptengine zugreifen kann. Gibts nicht so ne Art GlobalContext, dem man einfach die Objecte übergeben kann?


----------

